# Wonder What I Can Come Up With For This One ??



## Waterlooboy2hp (Mar 21, 2015)

Have had this small bench-top drill press, stored in my barn, for some 30 to 40 years.  I say its small, but it is all one person can do to pick it up.  Don`t know anything about it. No ID of any kind.  I don`t really have any use for it, but I like a good challenge.  --- John


----------



## cazclocker (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Waterlooboy, that looks a lot like an oversized watchmaker's staking tool. It's hard to get a sense of the size of your drill press - would it be possible for you to post a picture with maybe a ruler or just a ball-point pen or something? At any rate, it's clearly meant to be run from a rear-mounted motor with a leather or poly belt. I'm just a beginner at machining, but that looks like it could be a fun project for restoration. I suspect its viability as an actual operational machine, that you could really use in your shop, would depend on the condition of the spindle. Please post more pictures, especially as you proceed with your restoration! Maybe a nice dip in some Evapo-Rust might be a suitable first step...   
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 21, 2015)

got to love those old castings, organic looking, like a tree with missing limbs.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Mar 21, 2015)

cazclocker said:


> Hi Waterlooboy, that looks a lot like an oversized watchmaker's staking tool. It's hard to get a sense of the size of your drill press - would it be possible for you to post a picture with maybe a ruler or just a ball-point pen or something? At any rate, it's clearly meant to be run from a rear-mounted motor with a leather or poly belt. I'm just a beginner at machining, but that looks like it could be a fun project for restoration. I suspect its viability as an actual operational machine, that you could really use in your shop, would depend on the condition of the spindle. Please post more pictures, especially as you proceed with your restoration! Maybe a nice dip in some Evapo-Rust might be a suitable first step...
> ...Doug in Arizona


=========================================================================

I just came in from cleaning up the main frame, with a wire cone wheel, on my angle grinder. Not much rust involved really. Just the remnants of 3 coats of paint and most of that blew off with an air hose.

The soda can and the 18" ruler , will give you an idea of size. It has a taper on the spindle and I happed to have an old Almond brand chuck, that will fit. It opens up to .390 . Not quite 5/16", but better than a 1/4" chuck.
I have the motor that came with the drill press, It has the same 3 coats of paint on it as the D. press.  There was a shaft out the back of the base, that must have had a small cast iron table, that slid in and out, to change the  pulley position for each of the 3 speeds.  At some point, the shaft was torched off. I surmise, that maybe the motor mounting table got busted, as one mounting ear on the motor is also gone.

Someone had remounted the motor on a homemade wooden box and sat it on the bench, behind the drill press as a quick fix. --- John

Here is photo of the main frame now, for an idea of the size.




This is where the motor would have mounted.





This is the motor, It is a 1/4hp Westinghouse. Dating the motor, may give me an idea of the age of the machine. Note the thumb nuts, for the 115v wiring. The tin cover is missing.


----------



## cazclocker (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, the DP is indeed bigger than I had thought! Thanks for the soda can & ruler - I can see why it would be so heavy. Good job getting the crud off.
I agree that dating the motor may shed light on the age of the whole thing - although there's nothing to prevent a motor coming from old shelf stock and assembled to a newly-finished drill press....or vice versa. Still, it might date the DP within a decade or two.

Any chance of getting photos here of the motor's ID plate? Maybe some other casting details? I agree that the AC hookup's locknuts speak to a bygone era...
...Doug


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Mar 22, 2015)

Any chance of getting photos here of the motor's ID plate? Maybe some other casting details? I agree that the AC hookup's locknuts speak to a bygone era...
...Doug[/QUOTE]

================================================================

Here is a shot of the motor tag.




Not much to add to the motor features, that in not seen in the first motor photo. Maybe only the large casting boss on each end, for the oil hole. Also that this little 1/4hp motor, weighs in at 26 lbs..--- John


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm a bit jealous. That is what I have been looking for. I look forward to seeing it when you finish.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Apr 8, 2015)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> Have had this small bench-top drill press, stored in my barn, for some 30 to 40 years.  I say its small, but it is all one person can do to pick it up.  Don`t know anything about it. No ID of any kind.  I don`t really have any use for it, but I like a good challenge.  --- John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 8, 2015)

That's beautiful! The green paint really sets it off. Very nice!
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Apr 22, 2015)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> Any chance of getting photos here of the motor's ID plate? Maybe some other casting details? I agree that the AC hookup's locknuts speak to a bygone era...
> ...Doug



================================================================

Here is a shot of the motor tag.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Apr 22, 2015)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> =========================================================================
> 
> I just came in from cleaning up the main frame, with a wire cone wheel, on my angle grinder. Not much rust involved really. Just the remnants of 3 coats of paint and most of that blew off with an air hose.
> 
> ...


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the photo. Man, 26# of weight for a 1/4hp was the way somebody used to make things....let me think a minute....oh yeah, I think it was a place called the United States of America.  I heard they used to take pride in their manufacturing output.... or something...
...Doug


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Apr 22, 2015)

cazclocker said:


> That's beautiful! The green paint really sets it off. Very nice!
> ...Doug in Arizona



=================================================================

Given a chance, I`ll paint almost anything Hunter Green. Anyway, I had to repost some of the before photos, as they were lost during the site update last week. The whole sequence is al out of order now, but I guess it is better than no photos at all.
======
I had to come up with a spindle pulley belt guard, when the cast iron one from another drill press, proved to be way to large. This is what I came up with.  It all worked fine, until I learned to late, that a Urethane belt does not act like a regular V-belt. They tend to stretch and pull tight on one side of a pulley and bow out on the other side, when strain is put on them from drill bit pressure.  The belt then rubs against the guard.  The fix that, I added a spring loaded idler pulley, that is mounted on ball bearings.  You can see it in the 2ed photo.





The adjustable stop for the drill depth is simple and neat. It just clamps on the shaft for the handle.




I needed a cover for the connections on the motor. As section out of the bottom of a 1 gallon tin can did the trick. I silver soldered a back plate to it, that I made from thicker material. Notches in the back plate, slip behind 2 of the bolts on the motor end cover. The brass screw in the center, is just a terminal for the ground wires underneath.





To give the machine a touch od attitude, I used an old Cutler-Hammer motor controller switch.




Overall, it came out pretty nice.  --- John


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 22, 2015)

Nicely done, waterloo. I agree about Hunter Green - something about that color just looks terrific on old tools!
...Doug


----------

